# Drum Sander



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Would like to see a updated review on the feed belt, after 3 or 6 months of use. verses the feedback on Grizzlys' website. I sand a lot of 5 1/2"x 6"x8" long boards for specialty purposes. Does this unit look like I could modify it to feed a 5 1/2" or 6" thickness.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

WoodenDreams - 
I've had this sander for about 3 years. The thickness calibration guide has max height of about 3". Perhaps you might be able to push it a little higher, but no way on 5-6". 
Also I see no way to modify the unit to achieve that amount.

Getting belt tracking was a hassel & belt still slips on me if I'm taking a little more than 1/64 off.

I don't use it a lot, but wish I'd spent more money to buy a more robust unit.


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

Most people use 120 grit on their drum sanders


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

Grit depends on the amount of material to be removed or the severity of the surface blemishes.

High grit creates an incredible amount of heat due to the small particulate size. Finer grits require smaller "cuts" of the material. I have had good luck with 80 and 120 followed by the same grit on a random orbit sander, then progressing to the final desired finishing grit. 80 can also be followed with card scraper, then jumping to 120 or 150 depending on the material.

Resinous woods require constant cleaning of the paper with a rubber sandpaper cleaner or they will glaze and then burn your material.

As a point of reference my experience is with a Jet 16-32 with smart sand.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

To me grit depends on the purpose intended. If it is being used as a thickness reducer then 80 or even 60 or less is what I use. If I'm trying to get something that is already flat super smooth then 120-150 is my choice. Since changing paper is a pain I usually just keep 80 grit on then follow up with a ROS to my final desired finish. As *TechTeacher* implied above I find it best to use whatever grit I've got in the drum sander on my ROS to start with then progress from there. Skipping grits is never a good idea for a good smooth finish.

PS - I can never remember when somebody says "higher grit" if "higher" means smoother or rougher.


----------



## AlanJ44 (Nov 16, 2014)

I too have this one, love the riser idea. Are those lag bolts to secure?


----------

